# Mein Brutalo :)



## Twikeus (16. November 2010)

Erstellt euren eigenen Brutalo und lasst mal so richtig Dampf ab.
Netter Zeitvertreib für 15min am Tag, lehrt selbst die hohe Kunst der Brutalität :-D (natürlich alles nur spaß)

http://meinbrutalo.de


----------

